

Stuxnet Source Code Released Online - jjp9999
http://www.thehackernews.com/2011/07/stuxnet-source-code-released-online.html

======
Mizza
Old news - this is just decompiled, not the original source.

------
jigs_up
This just looks like someone decompiled Stuxnet.

